

The development of handwriting recognition for Windows 7 - jonasb
http://blogs.msdn.com/e7/archive/2009/02/09/recognizing-improvements-in-windows-7-handwriting.aspx

======
dhotson
Pretty interesting stuff.. it's a pretty stunning demonstration of neural
networks and related algorithms. I find it amazing at just how broadly this
kind of technology can be applied.. from speech and handwriting recognition..
to breaking captchas. Awesome stuff. :)

